# Removing finial from Majestic Squire?



## BSea (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm wanting to do a custom finial for a Majestic Squire.  Has anyone removed the stock finial?  If so, how did you do it?  I thought about drilling through the center to see if it's held like most other finials.


----------



## 043Turning (Jul 3, 2011)

Do oyu have a photo of the area your looking at removing... Cause I think I can help but I'm a bit confussed about the term ..

Mark


----------



## BSea (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, but I think I have it figured out.  Plus I boughht another, just in case.  The problem is that decorative part of the cap is blocked on the inside by the part that slides onto the transmission to twist.  So I can't just knock it out like on the cap of a Jr. Gent. 

I'm planning on just drilling it out, then turning a custom cap.  In the event that I find out differently, I'll post pictures for anyone interested.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 3, 2011)

I would be interested in what you find out. I did look inside the cap when you first posted and noticed the blockage you're talking about. I'd hate to drill it out with a small bit if it's not riveted on. And I didn't want to try prying it off with a razor for fear of damaging the cap. I'll let you be the guinea pig :wink: Do you plan on drilling it from the outside? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## BSea (Jul 3, 2011)

ohiococonut said:


> Do you plan on drilling it from the outside? Inquiring minds want to know.


That's my plan.  I can't imagine that it would be different than any other decorative cap.


----------



## BSea (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, I finally got around to removing the top of the finial . . . . . . . sorta.

I tried drilling the center out like I suspected earlier.  I drilled almost through the top into the inside of the pen, but I stopped.  







The I ground off the rest of the gold decoration flush with the top of the finial.  From the looks of the picture, I think the part that holds the transmission is press fit into the outer part of the finial.  And the gold decoration is all part of that piece. (It looks like there is a bad spot on the finial, but there isn't.  I did a lot of playing with the contrast & color saturation to show the inner piece)






.  

I'm not thrilled with the finial cap I turned for the pen, but it looks ok.  All in all, I'm pleased with the final product.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 17, 2011)

Interesting. I'm going to have to take a closer look at the insides. Don't think I want to grind on the outer section because even the smallest imperfection is going to show. May just have to turn the gold portion off without touching the outer ring. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BSea (Jul 17, 2011)

ohiococonut said:


> Interesting. I'm going to have to take a closer look at the insides. Don't think I want to grind on the outer section because even the smallest imperfection is going to show. May just have to turn the gold portion off without touching the outer ring.
> Thanks for sharing.


I actually polished the top before I put the cap on.  It looks like a thin gold ring around the cap if you look at it straight on.  Unfortunately, the pen is already gone, or I'd take a picture from that perspective.  

If I do it again, I'll be sure & make the top fit flush with the metal, or do what you suggest with turning the gold & not touching the outer ring.    However, I'll probably not do too many more of these with the top removed.  It's not worth the trouble IMHO.  There are too many other pens that the top comes off easily.


----------

